# Gravel 'n Grit



## etex (Dec 9, 2009)

Petland has Gravel 'n Grit by Hartz for birds. It contains Gravel, Calcium Carbonate, Sorbolite Clay. Is this a good Calcium supplement to sprinkle on top of potting media for paphs that like Calcium? Thanks!


----------



## Candace (Dec 9, 2009)

It would be much cheaper to buy crushed oyster shell from a feed store or garden center. Feed stores sell it very inexpensively.


----------



## luvsorchids (Dec 9, 2009)

I personally have shied away from anything that is not straight calcium carbonate. Crushed oyster shell or limestone chips are better in my opinion.

Susan


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2009)

if you're in a pet store, look in the salt water department for crushed coral bags. it's usually from freshwater areas where they dig it up, so it would be okay for plants


----------



## gonewild (Dec 9, 2009)

You would not want totop dress the gravel part to your pots.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 9, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> if you're in a pet store, look in the salt water department for crushed coral bags. it's usually from freshwater areas where they dig it up, so it would be okay for plants



Are you saying the crushed coral sold in pet shops is from ancient freshwater?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 9, 2009)

gonewild said:


> Are you saying the crushed coral sold in pet shops is from ancient freshwater?



I was wondering that, also.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 9, 2009)

etex said:


> Petland has Gravel 'n Grit by Hartz for birds. It contains Gravel, Calcium Carbonate, Sorbolite Clay. Is this a good Calcium supplement to sprinkle on top of potting media for paphs that like Calcium? Thanks!



It should work fine, if you only have a few plants that need it. Like Candace said; if you have a lot of plants, you might want to head to a Grain & Feed Store, or a Farm & Fleet, or a Rural King. Where ever livestock feeds are sold. Crushed oyster shells from the feed store are definitely cheaper.


----------



## Clark (Dec 10, 2009)

50lbs. at Agway last Feb. was less than $11.00.
Have only a handfull left. Goes alot faster than I thought.


----------



## etex (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I will hit the feed store, several of them around here!


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2009)

Clark E said:


> 50lbs. at Agway last Feb. was less than $11.00.
> Have only a handfull left. Goes alot faster than I thought.



If you live in a City, ahem,  you can get it from eBay.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2009)

gonewild said:


> Are you saying the crushed coral sold in pet shops is from ancient freshwater?



yes, the bag I purchased pointed out that they had mined the coral from inland deposits. there are some water flows inland in florida (underground) that move through ancient coral beds


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2009)

cnycharles said:


> yes, the bag I purchased pointed out that they had mined the coral from inland deposits. there are some water flows inland in florida (underground) that move through ancient coral beds


Interesting. I didn't know there were such things inland.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 15, 2009)

*But do they really like it?*

I'm wondering about that! Paphs grow in moss over limestone because it's there already I think. Maybe they would like it better without limestone. There are rupicolous laelias that grow in rocks rich in iron, not because they like iron. And if epiphytes have gone up in trees, it's because they had no choice. That's where they had to go to get fresh air an sunlight. You put them in a pot and they'll be very happy for the most part. The same for me, I grew up in a cold climate, but if I had had a choice, I would have preferred Hawaii. All I'm saying is we must look beyond the obvious. That's why orchids are so tolerant of our cultural practices, houses and greenhouses conditions. They're like the Borgs in Star Trek : they adapt. I wonder if there was ever a serious scientific study about oyster shells effect on paphs. There are orchids of course that are really difficult to grow well like Disas and many Cypripediums. I once bought seeds of Banksia from South Africa and they came with a patch of rose paper bathed I suppose in smoke from brush fires. They needed it for germination. Talk about tough customers!


----------

